# Super Tuesday:  Eviction Day is Coming!



## Mrs. M. (Feb 28, 2016)

*Super Tuesday:  Eviction Notice Ahead For **Establishment Republican Party*​
Super Tuesday should be the day establishment candidates receive their eviction notice from Real Estate Mogul, Donald J. Trump.  It can't come soon enough.  It's time for Trump to prepare for the general election.

After Ted Cruz and Marco Rubio went on the attack to put Trump on the ropes, polls reported that 74% of Americans firmly believe Trump won the Houston debate. What did the American people see that the media and establishment Republicans didn't?

Let's begin with the strength and endurance that Donald Trump has demonstrated by his resilience to personal & political punches. Amidst the rising tide of negative naysayers, Trump has been vilified and condemned by the likes of President Obama, Mexico's President Nieto, Hillary Clinton, Pope Francis and Mexican Drug Cartel boss, El Chapo Guzman. When that strategy failed, the attorney general, Loretta Lynch became the proverbial kitchen sink. Once again, nothing happened.

To be hated by such a wicked crowd is a testament to Trump's worthiness. The American people are well aware of the communist ideals these men (and women) share in common not to mention the contempt they hold for the American people.

Why would Cruz or Rubio waste their last chance in a final debate before Super Tuesday to attack Donald J. Trump? Resorting to half truth's and innuendo's against Trump rather than using the time to tell us what they would do differently, wasn't a successful strategy.

The two trial lawyers joined forces late in the game in an effort to take Donald Trump down. Yet they failed to make their case before the American people. Why?

Americans do not trust lawyer turned politicians. We've got one in the oval office right now and we're on to the con.

Dirty lawyers are at the top of America's laundry list come this Super Tuesday. From State to State to State we are hearing the same report. Americans are tired of establishment republicans and are looking for an outsider -not a pair of slick talking, overly zealous lawyers!

Exit polls reveal that the American people are looking to elect someone new. Someone without the establishment baggage that has become a representation of what angers Americans most.

Short of voter fraud, this Super Tuesday should be the day Donald Trump serves his eviction notice on the GOP establishment candidates. The American people have qualified a new tenant for the White House. A tenant that has doesn't have credit problems due to reckless overspending. A tenant that will leave the place in better condition than when he first moved in. It's a smart move and the right move for the American people.

Electing Trump makes good sense.

Americans are eager to see Trump's dream of making America great again come to fruition once he becomes president.  Trump's vision for America resonates with the American people. He's got his finger on the pulse of what weighs heavily on the hearts of the American people. He cares about protecting our borders. He cares about our Veterans, our military and protecting our land.

Trump speaks our language - he gets what concerns the average American!  Why does the establishment republican party refuse to respect the will of the American people? 

Establishment  candidates who are indebted to the lobbyists and special interest groups are promoted  as winners in 3rd place.  To hear the media tell it, Trump is losing even when he is winning! The race for the GOP nomination is in the final stretch and Trump is far out ahead of the pack.

Trump developed his tough endurance through much discipline and hard work.

Donald Trump is a work horse. Months ago, I said that America didn't need another show horse prancing on golf courses while America burns. We need a work horse who knows how to pluck up the “choker weeds” and re-till and enrich this land - making it prosper again.

With the debate behind us, and a Trump nomination before us, I predict it will soon be time to pack up and go home for Rubio and Cruz camp (in that order).  Donald Trump's experience in his private business life has spilled over into his campaign strategies and the payoff has been huge.

He's proven he can withstand the most wicked attacks and still turn them into endorsements. He has outsmarted _and _outlasted those who thought he was going nowhere. He's been running a smart campaign and it has been paying off.

It's our turn now.

Super Tuesday should define a brand new day for America!
Let's help deliver that eviction notice for Donald Trump and vote Trump this Tuesday!
Donald Trump 2016!


----------



## Jackson (Feb 28, 2016)

I don't think Cruz or Rubio will be out after Super Tuesday.  Rubio has to take Florida to stay in and that is March 15th.  Cruz is sitting on the title of winning an Iowa election and is holding on to that accomplishment.  He thinks he's going to come up with a win in Texas to prove his worthiness.  I see him staying in until the 15th also.


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 28, 2016)

Jackson said:


> I don't think Cruz or Rubio will be out after Super Tuesday.  Rubio has to take Florida to stay in and that is March 15th.  Cruz is sitting on the title of winning an Iowa election and is holding on to that accomplishment.  He thinks he's going to come up with a win in Texas to prove his worthiness.  I see him staying in until the 15th also.


*They predict Trump will win 10 of 12 states. Cruz needs Texas plus four if Trump wins the others. And Rubio? If Cruz wins Texas Rubio needs ALL the other states to stay in.

Rubio might quit after because to lose in Florida could cost him his Senate seat that Bush is eyeing. Rubio cannot afford to get beat anywhere which explains his behavior at the debates.

He needed a knock out blow that never came. Ali and "rope a dope" Jackson. Build your lead early then just lay back and protect in the final two rounds. It worked on Frazier and it worked on Foreman.
And you are going to see it work yet once again on Rubio.

*


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 28, 2016)

Honestly........I don't Trust Trump and hope I'm wrong.  I'll vote for him in November............but not Tuesday...........

I'll be voting my opinion on Carson.  Might be symbolic but there it is.


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 28, 2016)

Establishment candidates Rafael and Marco are staying in to the end to try to bleed off enough delegates to prevent Trump from winning on the first ballot so their establishment masters can choose the GOP candidate in a backroom deal. And the CON$ervative sheep will vote for whoever the GOP establishment chooses yet again!


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 28, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Establishment candidates Rafael and Marco are staying in to the end to try to bleed off enough delegates to prevent Trump from winning on the first ballot so their establishment masters can choose the GOP candidate in a backroom deal. And the CON$ervative sheep will vote for whoever the GOP establishment chooses yet again!


*Rubio is going broke and the GOP "elite" is pouring money into Kasich. Rubio is toast.*


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 28, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> Establishment candidates Rafael and Marco are staying in to the end to try to bleed off enough delegates to prevent Trump from winning on the first ballot so their establishment masters can choose the GOP candidate in a backroom deal. And the CON$ervative sheep will vote for whoever the GOP establishment chooses yet again!


aka Brokered Convention.  Steal Election..........and then Trump goes Independent...........Hillary wins.........establishment doesn't care at that point.............Might even be by design.............In a play book............

It is possible.


----------



## edthecynic (Feb 28, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Rubio might quit after because to lose in Florida could *cost him his Senate seat* that Bush is eyeing.


A perfect example of how out of touch Trumpsters are!
Rubio has already said he is NOT running for reelection to the Senate. In the last debate, in fact, he repeated that he was "term limiting" himself. He has also said he is not dropping out no matter what happens on Tuesday. He and Cruz are doing the Establishment's bidding by staying in the race to the very end to prevent Trump from getting the delegates he needs to win on the first ballot.


----------



## 1stRambo (Feb 28, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> *Super Tuesday:  Eviction Notice Ahead For **Establishment Republican Party*​
> Super Tuesday should be the day establishment candidates receive their eviction notice from Real Estate Mogul, Donald J. Trump.  It can't come soon enough.  It's time for Trump to prepare for the general election.
> 
> After Ted Cruz and Marco Rubio went on the attack to put Trump on the ropes, polls reported that 74% of Americans firmly believe Trump won the Houston debate. What did the American people see that the media and establishment Republicans didn't?
> ...



Yo, two things to take notice of? Trump reminds me of Obama when he ran the first time? Hope and Change! What did that do for the Country? We really know nothing about Trump and his Agenda? He was a Democrat, a failed Reform Party Presidential run in 2000, and now a Republican? His popularity? A T.V. Star, could this be the reason people are voting for him? It can`t be for his Billions? Mitt Romney was rich, and broke no laws? Look what happen to him when the Socialist tore him apart?

Now, about Ted Cruz? Who was the only "Conservative" to stand up for the people who voted for him in Texas to the Senate? And stood for all Americans, in the Senate! The Power that be in Washington, both Republicans and Democrats can`t stand him, reason? He stands for the People and the Constitution, not the Power of all the  lifers in Congress and the Senate!  

He told the truth about Mitch McConnell, he is a Liar, just like Harry Reid, no difference! And, look up what McConnell said about Trump? The only real choice is Ted Cruz for me, and should be for all Americans, who want Washington cleaned up!

You said: It`s our turn now? Good Luck with that!

"GTP"


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 28, 2016)

edthecynic said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Rubio might quit after because to lose in Florida could *cost him his Senate seat* that Bush is eyeing.
> ...


*Rubio says one thing on English TV and another on Spanish TV.
He LIKES the government tit. He MAY trade it for another tit but it will be on the SAME sow.*


----------



## LoneLaugher (Feb 29, 2016)

Great Op-Ed, Mr. Trump!


----------



## oldsoul (Feb 29, 2016)

Besides building a "big beautiful wall", what has Trump said he will do? Where does he stand on other important issues? He says he is for this and for that, but what does that mean? I can say I am for anything I want, but if my record doesn't show it (and Trump cannot stand on his), then I would need to explain what I mean. Not Trump, all he has to do is say he will make Mexico pay for the wall, and all the sheeple fall in line and start cheering. What happened the last time we elected someone who's platform was "change", but refused to say exactly what he meant by "change"? I have yet to hear or see an arguement for Trump based on substance. Simply saying he will change Washington is not enough. I want to know specifics. Nixon changed Washington, Obama changed Washington, and Der Furher sure changed Berlin. How will Trump change Washington, will it be for the betterment of America, or the betterment of Trump?


----------

